
Make it less annoying every day - alexandros
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/Make_it_less_annoying_every_day/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheStartupToolkit+%28The+Startup+Toolkit%29
======
da5e
Excellent post. It applies to any area of creativity and making things.

I like the way he put a link to this comment section on his blog item as well.
Smart.

------
satish_ven
Wonderful. Just pure,distilled fact of life.

